
Ask HN: How do I get international clients on the Internet? - geongeorgek
I&#x27;m running a small web&#x2F;mobile development agency. We&#x27;re finding it really hard to land clients from around the world. 
The people We&#x27;ve worked with before are really happy with the work and constantly come with newer projects.<p>With the current clients, I expected some word-of-mouth to happen.
But to my surprise that doesn&#x27;t seem to be the case. I guess people do not really share these contacts that often.
Almost all of the work we do are for a few people we&#x27;ve already worked with before. New leads are almost never happening.
======
anovikov
Same in my case, and the problem is very clear: the kind of clients i am
serving. Most of them are random walk-in people who don't really belong to the
industry, so they don't really have anyone to share my contact with. For all
the 11 years trying, i had only a few attempts with the clients who were
actually in the game, and it always failed in one way or the other :(

------
jlgaddis
Judging from my inbox, scraping contact information from WHOIS and spamming
the hell outta people seems to be quite popular.

~~~
geongeorgek
When's the last time you went with a whois spamming agency?

~~~
jlgaddis
Never, but apparently some folks do or else they'd quit doing it.

------
new_guy
Join forums orientated towards what you do (or better, start your own!) then
make friends, socialise, position yourself as 'the expert', give free advice
and help (but not too much, obviously) then you'll get clients like that.

It's basically networking but online instead of the 'real world'.

~~~
geongeorgek
This seems to be good advice. Thanks

 _Join forums orientated towards what you do (or better, start your own!)_ I
didn't get the whole "start your own forum" part.

~~~
new_guy
Get some forum software (IPB is good
[https://invisioncommunity.com/solutions/fan-
communities/](https://invisioncommunity.com/solutions/fan-communities/) ) then
get your clients on there, advertise get more people etc.

Another good way to get clients is to throw up some script on a place like
codecanyon, and people will come to you for custom work/customisations, steer
them towards your forum too.

~~~
geongeorgek
Why not social media groups? Wouldn't people by nature use those sites more?

Also, I'll try the codecanyon tip :)

~~~
new_guy
Yeah just whatever works for you personally!

------
stephenr
The monthly “Freelancers” thread on HN seems reasonably lenient about small
agencies posting. I’ve had a number of clients from it over the last few
years.

